# Some photos of South Notts. hunt yesterday



## Tinkerbee (4 January 2011)

Don't know if anyone is interested but here's a few pics from the hunt yesterday, at Newark.























































Not many action photos I'm afraid as the zoom on my camera is shocking!


----------



## quirky (4 January 2011)

Ooh fab , I used to hunt with them when I lived down there.
I'm wondering if I recognise the lady in the middle of pic 6, looks much like somebody who used to go when I did.

Doesn't look like a particularly big turn out, or were there more out of view?


----------



## Tinkerbee (4 January 2011)

There were quite a few to begin with, but a lot seemed to leave early. I would guess that many horses (and people!) are still not up to fitness after the weather!

That said there was one wee girl and a lovely wee pony who stayed out until about 4! She was one of the last ones left!


----------



## SamuelWhiskers (5 January 2011)

Ahhh lovely photos, last year, they combined the meet with the Grove and Rufford, not sure why not this time! Not a lot out, but guess, like most of us, we've all not ridden for 5 weeks and are not fit! Thank goodness its all melted now though!


----------



## Tinkerbee (7 January 2011)

SamuelWhiskers said:



			Ahhh lovely photos, last year, they combined the meet with the Grove and Rufford, not sure why not this time! Not a lot out, but guess, like most of us, we've all not ridden for 5 weeks and are not fit! Thank goodness its all melted now though!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I thought it was a joint meet as well!

And the snow has now returned! Not amused!


----------



## TallyHo123 (7 January 2011)

I have never been hunting and really want to try! Nobody I know wants to go though and I don't fancy going myself.


----------



## Boxers (7 January 2011)

Fab pictures.

My daughter might do that meet next year.  We hunt with Blankney but due to bad weather unfortunately didn't get to their boxing day meet.

Should get out tomorrow though which will be the first time for them (daughter and Manni) since the beginning of November.  Luckily we have managed to keep Manni reasonable fit despite the snow!


----------



## Doormouse (7 January 2011)

I do miss those hounds, they are a lovely pack bless them.


----------

